# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Размышляя о защите

## just looking

Приветствую всех форумчан, смотря на последнюю волну по атакам на различного калибра сети и компании пришёл к мысли - необходимо постоянно обсуждать защиту инфраструктуру сетей и их актуальную защиту, чем и хотел бы заняться на форуме с профессионалами, вот и пришёл сюда, из последних и актуальных защит понимаю что необходимо 100% делать ежедневные бэкапы на носитель не в системе, и ставить обновления безопасности на сервера, кроме этих поверхностных вещей кто что подскажет? Может у кого-то настроена автоматом система например целой сети, было бы интересно обсудить с Вами :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

